# Confused on Modifier 54



## dballard2004 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a little confused on the correct usage of modifier 54.  Is this modifier limited to only procedures with a 90 day global period, or can it be used for procedures with a 10 day global period?

For example, if we had a patient (not our patient) come into the office with a fracure to his/her hand and we repaired it, and applied a cast,but we told the patient to follow-up with his/her PCP, can we append modifier 54 to the fracture code?

This is a non-Medicare, so we do not have to have a request for transfer of care, correct?  

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 28, 2010)

54 can be used for any procedure that has a global post operative time frame.  It will indicate that your physician performed the surgical service only.


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 28, 2010)

*Let the PCP know*

Be sure to let the CPC know that s/he should *also* bill the same fracture care code with -56 modifier.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 28, 2010)

I see because the preop was also done!  Perfect! If the fracture was done on the right hand, would we also use RT modifier along with 54 and 56?   Thanks as always!


----------

